# *Chicks and Dicks Bingo!*



## sam.fisheye (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all,
 I did read the 'read the before you post' page, so hopng I am not breaking any protocol by posting these details up? If so forgive me as a first timer and also for misunderstanding....anyways, on with the show (so to speak!)

 Eyes down for a full house, we are very pleased to present the return of the ORIGINAL alternative BINGO night, from the West end to the Vauxhall Tavern and now on to it's new home at The Queens Head (144 Stockwell rd) with your hosts Ms Trixie and the lovely Emma calling the numbers and keeping you entertained, with DJ Mark McCarthy to provide the ambience. 2 fat ladies, legs eleven, we don't discriminate, all ages, shapes, sizes, genders welcome!
 Karaoke to follow so get down early for a chance to win some fabulous prizes!! This Wednesday 27th June....

 Trust us, you'll love this!


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 26, 2012)

Oops! Apologies if the poster has come out a tad 'in your face' (sizewise I mean!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

The title is very shouty too. I've changed it from all caps.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 26, 2012)

it's all a bit shouty tbf.

so is this just bingo with rude words?


----------



## zenie (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh I would have loves this, damn I can't go


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 27, 2012)

Well it's bingo, and no doubt rude words will be in effect as much as they are in any place frequented by hedonists, but i'm sure our hostesses will do their best to make it all very civilised, humorous and enjoyable. The language will be no more offensive than what you hear your aunt Bessie use at the vast majority of corporate Bingo halls! So it's eyes down for entendres galore as Ms Trixie handles the balls like a true pro for your pleasure. (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 27, 2012)

Not to worry Zenie, this is going to be a regular event, every other Wed I believe. So there is a still a chance for you to win some incredible.....er, tat!


----------



## Santino (Jun 27, 2012)

You don't have to try quite so hard.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2012)

Stockwell Road, on the night that Portugal play Spain in the semi finals, could be rather a noisy night depending on the winner. But this sounds a fun event. Maybe next time. Tonight I'll be cheering or crying.


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 27, 2012)

That's so nice of you Santino, thanks for the advice. But I'm not really 'trying hard', rather just using the forum for what i believe is one of it's purposes and then responding to replies it elicits. Appreciate the welcome advice. The internet is always such a great place for condescending to complete strangers by way of introduction


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 27, 2012)

Dessiato I think your right. I've only just been made aware of the Portugal match...so come on Portugal! It's been quite something on Stockwell rd so far this tournament! Let's hope you are cheering into the night.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2012)

sam.fisheye said:


> Dessiato I think your right. I've only just been made aware of the Portugal match...so come on Portugal! It's been quite something on Stockwell rd so far this tournament! Let's hope you are cheering into the night.


If we win I shall be cheering for more than a night!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome to urban, where condescending to strangers is our only hope of olympic gold.


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm kinda dreading a Portugal-Italy final Dessiato cos I have to admit my loyalty to my neighbours may go right out the window if that happens! Forza Italia!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2012)

sam.fisheye said:


> I'm kinda dreading a Portugal-Italy final Dessiato cos I have to admit my loyalty to my neighbours may go right out the window if that happens! Forza Italia!


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 27, 2012)

dessiato said:


>


 

Tell ya what, if it is a Portugal-Italy final we could have a lil wager maybe?! Nothing serious, just a friendly pint maybe! Come on, you can afford ONE pint (when Portugal lose!)   (And yes I am so fickle that should it be Portugal-whoever in the final I will of course be shouting for Portugal in solidarity with my neighbours!)


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 27, 2012)

Chicks with dicks spam  Fantastic


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 27, 2012)

dessiato said:


> If we win I shall be cheering for more than a night!


Bend over Dessi and take your punishment.


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Chicks with dicks spam  Fantastic


 

 "Dick spam"???! Puhleeeeease!!


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

The night is now mutating into Queens Head Karaoke so swift exit stage left for me. But the bingo itself really was very entertaining. The glamorous Ms Trixie relating the traumas of her life in relation to each number/year the machine spat out, amongst other illuminating references not usually heard in Ladbrokes or Mecca Bing halls! With the lovely Emma assisting it's really a hybrid bingo double act/cabaret with prizes! Loads of fun for a school night so ya can be back home early and leave the Karaoke poseurs to their own delusions!! I'll try post a reminder for the next one in a cpl weeks x


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 28, 2012)

The Vauxhall Tavern continues to host Bingo with the Big Bingo Night! on Mondays with Timberlina. Not sure how long its been going now but is a fun night out.


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

Yikes! Bingo usurpers!!! Be assured that *Chicks and Dicks* is the original alternative Bingo night! Naughty naughty 19sixtysix! Bad form hijacking my spam with yer own plug!  Bingo war!!


----------



## rover07 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds grim


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 28, 2012)

I pointed the tavern out because in your flier you used the Royal Vauxhall Tavern's name, a place which have been doing Bingo for a good few years now and to be honest I ain't heard of yours on the scene before.

The use of the word original makes me go


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

Commiserations to Dessiato and all my neighbours on the footie too!!


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL< I aint gonna get into a 'cat fight' over bingo, or 'originality'....but it's original in the sense it is, as I understand it, the same crew who first did bingo at the tavern way back. I could be wrong, i could have misheard/misinterpreted/whatever....does it matter?! At the end of the day it's only Bingo!


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

(but cheers for pointing out the possible sinister undertones or suspicious nature of the use of the word 'original' here!)


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 28, 2012)

Who's cat fighting? Its a bulletin board where information is exchanged and debated. For your first post/thread you've got off very lightly. There are some round these parts that eat new posters for dinner. I on the other hand say welcome and have a hob nob


----------



## sam.fisheye (Jun 28, 2012)

My weathered old skin is fairly thick with regard to comments online, esp after being trolled by online 'communities' (use the term loosely here!) in the past such as Combat 18 and other less worrying entities. With that in mind a bit of random bingo banter shouldn't hurt anyone eh and it's all good I hope?!
 Thanks for the hob nobs!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2012)

ITIHTM.

well mayby not the bongo part


----------



## Voley (Jun 28, 2012)

sam.fisheye said:


> That's so nice of you Santino, thanks for the advice. But I'm not really 'trying hard', rather just using the forum for what i believe is one of it's purposes and then responding to replies it elicits. Appreciate the welcome advice. The internet is always such a great place for condescending to complete strangers by way of introduction


LOL! 

Stick around on U75, sam. We need more of this sort of thing.


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2012)

sam.fisheye said:


> That's so nice of you Santino, thanks for the advice. But I'm not really 'trying hard', rather just using the forum for what i believe is one of it's purposes and then responding to replies it elicits. Appreciate the welcome advice. The internet is always such a great place for condescending to complete strangers by way of introduction


Condescending means talking down to someone.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 28, 2012)

Santino said:


> Condescending means talking down to someone.





Santino said:


> You don't have to try quite so hard.


----------

